# NY Times article on new Intelligent Design movie



## Scott (Oct 1, 2007)

Scientists Feel Miscast in Film on Life’s Origin


----------



## sastark (Oct 1, 2007)

The folks promoting that movie will be at Biola Oct 4. Biola will be hosting a debate between a professor in the Science and Religion program (Paul Nelson) and an athiest (Michael Ruse).


----------



## sastark (Oct 1, 2007)

And here is the trailer for the film mentioned, on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxGyMn_-J3c


----------

